# F/S New Western MVP 3 Plow



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

By chance do any of you guys know anyone that wants to buy a brand new Western MVP3 8'6 plow. Has curb guards and a snow deflector. A friend of mine bought this plow in November and its never been used. He wants to sell just the plow side and hand held. I would love to buy it but I cursed us all this year buy purchasing new stuff. I am trying to sell the plow for him. Please e-mail me for price and I will be happy to send you pictures as well.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

What's price


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

ponyboy said:


> What's price


He is asking $4,800. Plow is brand new. I can get you pics if you would like. Just give me a day or so.


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

LAB INC said:


> He is asking $4,800. Plow is brand new. I can get you pics if you would like. Just give me a day or so.


Anyone?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeah too rich for my blood I'd wait till next fall buy new almost same price and get the full warranty but thansks 
I'd be in around $3700


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Agreed with Pony. Gonna be LOTS of stuff for sale after the last two years, and your buddy is at almost new price.


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

Sawboy said:


> Agreed with Pony. Gonna be LOTS of stuff for sale after the last two years, and your buddy is at almost new price.


They are selling for 6,500 hear. That is what he paid.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

That's full system installed and on a high price 
Plus warranty probably peak time not off season and fact it's a used plow now technically 
I had my wide out done for less with snow deflector and I'm in same area as you but had it installed in September 
Good luck to your friend it's nice you are trying to help him


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

ponyboy said:


> That's full system installed and on a high price
> Plus warranty probably peak time not off season and fact it's a used plow now technically
> I had my wide out done for less with snow deflector and I'm in same area as you but had it installed in September
> Good luck to your friend it's nice you are trying to help him


I told him that. He told me he would let it go for 4K with the hand held. I paid for mine in the fall around 5,800 with out the deflector and grub guards.


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

Bump


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

is it stainless or steel? does he want to sell the wiring out of the truck included? I have a truck with a mount and 3 plug and would like to make it fleet flex with the rest.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Pretty sure this is it 
https://newjersey.craigslist.org/pts/6013469459.html


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

cj7plowing said:


> is it stainless or steel? does he want to sell the wiring out of the truck included? I have a truck with a mount and 3 plug and would like to make it fleet flex with the rest.


This plow is Steel. Pm me for pics and the price.


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

LAB INC said:


> This plow is Steel. Pm me for pics and the price.


Bump! Price is lowered!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

LAB INC said:


> Bump! Price is lowered!


But still a mystery!


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

cet said:


> But still a mystery!


$4,400.00 with hand held.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Another $1,000 off and it will sell.


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

Sawboy said:


> Another $1,000 off and it will sell.


It's brand new!


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

Sawboy said:


> Another $1,000 off and it will sell.


Brand new never seen snow. Another $1,000 off is cheep if you ask me. My dealer is getting close to 5k for just the plow wide with out the stuff that's on this plow.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Also 2 bad winters of no snow 
And people are buying lawn equipment now it's a tough sale


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

The brand new part really doesn't matter in my opinion. There will be lots of lightly used V plows out there for 3k-$3,500. Shiny isn't worth an extra $1,000.

I paid $3,500 for my wideout, and $3,500 for my 9'6" MVP. I'm not saying it's not "worth" it, just saying that at the end of the day, it's worth what the market will bear. There are already Vees and WO's with truck side for under 4K in Illinois.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

And I'm looking for one!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

JustJeff said:


> And I'm looking for one!


sending you a pm


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Got your message and responded.


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

Sawboy said:


> The brand new part really doesn't matter in my opinion. There will be lots of lightly used V plows out there for 3k-$3,500. Shiny isn't worth an extra $1,000.
> 
> I paid $3,500 for my wideout, and $3,500 for my 9'6" MVP. I'm not saying it's not "worth" it, just saying that at the end of the day, it's worth what the market will bear. There are already Vees and WO's with truck side for under 4K in Illinois.


Well your opinion is your opinion! In NJ that plow is selling from 5,500 up to over 6k with out the accessories! I would much prefer to buy a new plow that has never been used then a slightly used one. Then again that's my opinion. I think $4,500-$4,000 is a fair price for that plow. I had a friend just sell a pro plus for $3,500 with out the truck side.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

LAB INC said:


> Well your opinion is your opinion! In NJ that plow is selling from 5,500 up to over 6k with out the accessories! I would much prefer to buy a new plow that has never been used then a slightly used one. Then again that's my opinion. I think $4,500-$4,000 is a fair price for that plow. I had a friend just sell a pro plus for $3,500 with out the truck side.


No, you're right. 4K is not a bad price for that plow at all.


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

JustJeff said:


> No, you're right. 4K is not a bad price for that plow at all.


I just bought the same plow this past fall. My dealer in NJ is about 1k less then a lot of the other ones. I paid $5,5000 for the plow once I put on the curb guards and Snow deflector is was just about 6k. Some of the other dealers in NJ are about 6k with out the accessories. I feel for a plow that has never seen snow and is clean that is fair. Thank you for agreeing.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Someone will buy it. Is it listed on the local CL? I'm in agreement with Sawboy though, after two terrible years for snow here in the Chicagoland area, a lot of guys who wanted to get rich quick will be dumping their equipment, and I hope to capitalize on their misfortune.


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

JustJeff said:


> Someone will buy it. Is it listed on the local CL? I'm in agreement with Sawboy though, after two terrible years for snow here in the Chicagoland area, a lot of guys who wanted to get rich quick will be dumping their equipment, and I hope to capitalize on their misfortune.


Yes it is. I agree with you on that as well. The guy Iam trying to sell it for is one of them guys! Lol. He bought a plow and a salter hoping to make money. Now he wants out!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

LAB INC said:


> Yes it is. I agree with you on that as well. The guy Iam trying to sell it for is one of them guys! Lol. He bought a plow and a salter hoping to make money. Now he wants out!


That's why seasonal accounts are great. These last 2 seasons have been almost as good financially from a net profit standpoint as 13 and 14.

I'm glad to see these light years...it helps get rid of the low ball hacks that think they can make a fortune. If we could have 4 or 5 in a row that would be perfect in my book.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

But if you had four or five in a row it would get hard to sell seasonals at a good price.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

JustJeff said:


> But if you had four or five in a row it would get hard to sell seasonals at a good price.


The stuff that we have that's seasonal have been seasonals for 15+ years. It's a consistent budgetary number no matter what. I would guess winter would have to completely stop. It's not always the snow volume. It's easy to spend a lot of money for salt every 2-3 hours when it's freezing rain or long drawn out events.


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

John_DeereGreen said:


> The stuff that we have that's seasonal have been seasonals for 15+ years. It's a consistent budgetary number no matter what. I would guess winter would have to completely stop. It's not always the snow volume. It's easy to spend a lot of money for salt every 2-3 hours when it's freezing rain or long drawn out events.[/QUOTE
> 
> Still for sale!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

It's still on Craigslist. But the items for sale is growing.


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

Randall Ave said:


> It's still on Craigslist. But the items for sale is growing.


Yep it's on there. Nothin yet.


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

Bump!! Trying to help a good friend. Great plow!


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

LAB INC said:


> Bump!! Trying to help a good friend. Great plow!


Snow is coming! Someone make a offer! My friend wants its sold!


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

LAB INC said:


> Snow is coming! Someone make a offer! My friend wants its sold!


Guy's have already indicated what the plow will sell for. When the number is right the plow will disappear. Balls in your buddies court.


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

Freshwater said:


> Guy's have already indicated what the plow will sell for. When the number is right the plow will disappear. Balls in your buddies court.


I think my price is fair for that plow. This plow is brand new. As I can see its not selling so I will have to talk to my friend and see if he will lower it a little bit more to move it.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Might as well just sit on it now. He'll get what he wants next Fall.


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

JustJeff said:


> Might as well just sit on it now. He'll get what he wants next Fall.


That's what I was trying to tell him. I think he is going to lower the price.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I made a offer


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Guess he's hurting for money?


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

JustJeff said:


> Guess he's hurting for money?


He moved to FL and just wants it gone now. Waiting for him to get back to me on a better price.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Well, if he's at 4K now, you already saw Ponyboy is in at 3,700, that's not too much of a price drop for him. It could help both him and Ponyboy.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Just bought a wide out year old with snow deflector and controller $3650


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

He will sell it for $3,800.


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

JustJeff said:


> Well, if he's at 4K now, you already saw Ponyboy is in at 3,700, that's not too much of a price drop for him. It could help both him and Ponyboy.


He will sell it for around $3,800. Just spoke with him.


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

trade off the table?


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

cj7plowing said:


> trade off the table?


Sent you a pm.


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

Is he selling the salter too?


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

shawn_ said:


> Is he selling the salter too?


That was sold already.


----------



## craigd (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm surprised this hasn't sold yet. even after spending 1k for the truck side equipment, that's still a good deal. That's 6k around southeast Michigan all day. If my other truck was fleet flex i'd buy it for a spare.


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

craigd said:


> I'm surprised this hasn't sold yet. even after spending 1k for the truck side equipment, that's still a good deal. That's 6k around southeast Michigan all day. If my other truck was fleet flex i'd buy it for a spare.


I agree with you. I feel that it's a very good price. Around hear it's the same as what you paid.


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

Ok $3,700.00 someone buy it!


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Jesus should have just accepted my offer 
I'm buying another truck in next week or two 
If it's still around I'll be in touch


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

ponyboy said:


> Jesus should have just accepted my offer
> I'm buying another truck in next week or two
> If it's still around I'll be in touch


I know it's not me it's a friend of mine who I am selling it for. He is driving me nuts. It's yours if you want it. Let me know.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i got quoted 5800 but im also selling the truck side of my pro plow


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> i got quoted 5800 but im also selling the truck side of my pro plow


Yep. The plow is still for sale.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

all things cost more downstate!

everybody gave you their opinion in the beginning on pricing in their area


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

leolkfrm said:


> all things cost more downstate!
> 
> everybody gave you their opinion in the beginning on pricing in their area


Around 4K they said.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey, I've got a great idea...Let's try to get top dollar out of a plow at the end of March. After a low snow winter.

Ok...


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Hey, I've got a great idea...Let's try to get top dollar out of a plow at the end of March. After a low snow winter.
> 
> Ok...


Maybe I should just give it away. Would that work? Top dollar in my mind would be 5k what they sell for hear just for the plow side. 4K for a new plow regardless if it was a bad or good year is a good price in my mind. I a, not asking for that. I have it up for $3,700.00. Go the dealer when it's time to buy a plow and tell them we had no snow. The price is what it is.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

The 3700.00 is more than fair. Hold out, someone will buy it.


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

I will buy it if someone buys my wideout,


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

Randall Ave said:


> The 3700.00 is more than fair. Hold out, someone will buy it.


Let me no!


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

Randall Ave said:


> The 3700.00 is more than fair. Hold out, someone will buy it.


Thank you! I think it is as well. If I was looking for a plow I would buy it from him in a second at that price.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

cj7plowing said:


> I will buy it if someone buys my wideout,


Why are you dumping the wide out? just curious.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Any interest in a trade for a 6b rock hound


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

ponyboy said:


> Any interest in a trade for a 6b rock hound


No sorry.


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> Why are you dumping the wide out? just curious.


v plows fit my route better, wideouts are better in the parking lots


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

cj7plowing said:


> v plows fit my route better, wideouts are better in the parking lots


Yes. I still have it.


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

LAB INC said:


> Yes. I still have it.


Sold for $4,000.00 about time.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Some one on here or cl 
Like I said you were a good friend to help him out


----------

